# Stan's Flows with Hope Evo Hubs



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure this has been done to death in various threads. The Syncros wheel set on my 2013 Scott Genius 940 aren't quite up to abuse I'm putting them through, I weigh 220 geared up and probably not the smoothest rider around, The Stan's wheel set with the Hope Hubs run $745 for the pair. I'm not necessarily looking for a lighter wheel set but a tougher and wider wheel. I ride in South Florida with a lot of coral rock and roots. Any other suggestions? Price wise the Stan's set is right about where I want to be but if someone points out an alternative I might be willing to go to 1k. BTW, The Hope hubs are pretty loud are they not?


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I run Flow EX with Hope Evos with Conti 2.4 Trail Kings on a Nomad.
I ride the Nomad several days a week and the bike sees rocks, long descents, drops, high speeds.
Keep your tire pressure up and they should work for you.
Ride with pressure that's too low and they won't last. Easier to ding, flatspot, crack than you'd think when you make a mistake.
Flow Ex durability depends on the quality of the Wheelbuilder + riding with appropriate tire psi for your terrain in my experience.
They can be durable, but they don't hold up to repeat abuse.
I don't find the newer Hope Hubs loud, they do make a distinctive sound, but they aren't obnoxious.


----------



## emp? (Sep 8, 2009)

$432.26 from cycle sports uk delivered
Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo 29er Flow Ex Wheelset | Wheels MTB | - Cycle Sports UK
awesome wheels for the money


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I'm doing the exact same build for my 29 stumpy evo. At 240 I hope they hold up.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Budget some money for better bearings the O.E.M. ones don't last to long..


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

I've had this exact wheel/hub set for about a year now. This combo is bombproof!. I'm 212lbs and run them on my Niner RDO. Oh, you will completely forget about the hub ratchet sound after your first ride. _ have found it to be an early warning when coming up on hikers and such. As soon as I see someone ahead on the trail. I'll coast and they always turn around to see what's coming._


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

Monitor / adjust your tire pressures as well. I put in an extra psi or two when hitting Oleta, QW, or Markham.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

patineto said:


> Budget some money for better bearings the O.E.M. ones don't last to long..


I went through a set of bearing in my FH pretty quickly with my fatbike, then not too much longer completely tore up the bearings and their surfaces.

Hope sent me a steal FH and I have not had issues since (knock on wood).

In comparison, my Chris King hubs have been 100% reliable. I am 270 lbs unloaded.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

I just bought a Scott Scale 940 with the Syncros wheels also. I've kinda been researching wheels since i just started riding again and probably gonna need to upgrade wheels due to bein 235 and not the smoothest rider. Seems like a lot of people on here like the Stan's wheels so I checked them out and they seem to be what I need. I would like to go with the Blue Hope hubs and nipples to match my bike but from what I've seen the Hopes only come in 6 bolt disc mounts and I have center lock mount. Would I just have to buy a 6 bolt disc and later I would like to upgrade brakes to XTR probably and all of those I've seen are center lock disc. Does center lock or 6 bolt matter as long as I'm matching what size disc needs to be used? When they ask 15 or 20 mm what exactly are they referring to? I looked up the specs of my hubs but couldn't find if they were 15 or 20?


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

XT ice techs are 6 bolts. The 15 or 20 mm is the thru axle size for the fork. Three basic sizes are 9mm quick release, 15mm, and 20mm diameter axles. Post a pic of the axle removed and someone here will reply. If it's the 100mm fox fork, I'd guess a 15 mm axle. Either way, most hubs can be converted by changing the end caps from 15 to 20.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I hadn't considered I was going to have to change from CL rotors to 6 bolt style. I'm glad this was brought up by Scrappy Jr. So , to be clear I have to order some 6 bolt rotors with these hubs?


----------



## Bigb2000 (May 20, 2013)

I think yes on changing rotors. Adapters are available for putting 6 bolt rotors on CL hubs, but not the other way around. Then, I've been wrong many times. The CL idea is mostly for shimano hubs.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bigb2000 said:


> XT ice techs are 6 bolts


Mine aren't


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

emp? said:


> $432.26 from cycle sports uk delivered
> Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo 29er Flow Ex Wheelset | Wheels MTB | - Cycle Sports UK
> awesome wheels for the money


So I received my wheel set today from CycleSports Uk, I have to say I was pretty impressed with their turnaround. 12 days from order to delivery to the US including the first order being canceled until I ok'ed the transaction with my bank. I bought 2 new 180 MM XT Ice Tech rotors too. One more Kenda Nevegal to buy before it goes into the lbs for the transformation. I'll post pics when it's done. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

I ended up with Stan's Flow EX with Chris King hubs and new 6 bolt Shimano rotors! Only got 2 short rides in but I love them so far! Haven't had time to pick up my rotors yet so I've been using some loners.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> So I received my wheel set today from CycleSports Uk, I have to say I was pretty impressed with their turnaround. 12 days from order to delivery to the US including the first order being canceled until I ok'ed the transaction with my bank. I bought 2 new 180 MM XT Ice Tech rotors too. One more Kenda Nevegal to buy before it goes into the lbs for the transformation. I'll post pics when it's done. Thanks for the input.


That's a steal. I can't buy the parts to build it for that price. I know where ill be getting my wheels for my Lurcher. I wonder if I can special order them with a bolt on SS hub?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

FastBanana said:


> That's a steal. I can't buy the parts to build it for that price. I know where ill be getting my wheels for my Lurcher. I wonder if I can special order them with a bolt on SS hub?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


Hope Hoops Pro2 Evo 29er SS Wheelset | Wheels MTB | - Cycle Sports UK

"Rear Hub : includes bolts"


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I am hesitant to recommend Hopes for clydes, I cracked 2 freehubs last season (I'm 210 lbs), my 220 lb buddy destroyed the bearings on his 8 week old Pro 3's and my 260 lb buddy broke 2 axles, 2 freehub bodies and crushed the bearings. All the hubs were bought last spring. Best bang for buck now is probably Hadleys.
On the plus side most parts were warrantied pretty quick, but as a former Hope fan I've been pretty disappointed by the new EVO's.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*Got my bike back today*




















The sound isnt as loud as I thought it would be, The Nevegals feel heavy starting out but not to bad once I'm going. First trail ride tomorrow at West Delray Regional.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> View attachment 866423
> View attachment 866424
> View attachment 866425
> 
> The sound isnt as loud as I thought it would be, The Nevegals feel heavy starting out but not to bad once I'm going. First trail ride tomorrow at West Delray Regional.


What time you goin out there? I was riding the other day and realized they were destroying the back trail! I can prob make it out there tomorrow.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I'm usually there around 9 and ride until 11:15 or 11:30. What do you mean they are destroying the back trail? The trail along the canal?


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> I'm usually there around 9 and ride until 11:15 or 11:30. What do you mean they are destroying the back trail? The trail along the canal?


Yeah! The people that take care of the canal tore out all the Brazilian pepper trees and it destroyed the back trail. A bunch if people from FORCE are meeting out there Sunday morning to start clearing and discuss rebuilding. Theirs pics on their Facebook page. I rode Jonathan Dickinson today and it was Awesome il be headed back there in the mornin.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> View attachment 866423
> View attachment 866424
> View attachment 866425
> 
> The sound isnt as loud as I thought it would be, The Nevegals feel heavy starting out but not to bad once I'm going. First trail ride tomorrow at West Delray Regional.


Did you have your wheels built locally or order off the web?


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

I bought them from CycleSports UK


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> I bought them from CycleSports UK


That's sweet you saved some $ doin that! I had mine built at Bicyclery in West Palm! Not cheap but I can use my card from there and if I have a problem I can drive it over there and deal with it!


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*My first impressions*

I coast a lot more than I realized, this might be good to work on my cadence. I feel like I'm dragging a boat anchor behind me, my guess is a combination of new hubs and the Nevegals. The Nevegals have the rolling resistance of a concrete block and are much harder to maintain speed than the Nobby Nics they replaced. Does going tubeless add that much more weight? On the other hand the Nevegals have a stranglehold like grip and between them and tubeless the ride feels plusher. I rode 17 miles between the 2 trails systems I ride today and while the ride is better, the effort involved is much greater.I'm going to give it a couple more rides and if I feel like I'm still dragging an anchor I'll replace the rear Nevegal and see if that makes a difference. I haven't ridden that much the last 2 months and when I have it's been on my hard tail,maybe I just need to get my legs back under me again.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Rogue426 said:


> I coast a lot more than I realized, this might be good to work on my cadence. I feel like I'm dragging a boat anchor behind me, my guess is a combination of new hubs and the Nevegals. The Nevegals have the rolling resistance of a concrete block and are much harder to maintain speed than the Nobby Nics they replaced. Does going tubeless add that much more weight? On the other hand the Nevegals have a stranglehold like grip and between them and tubeless the ride feels plusher. I rode 17 miles between the 2 trails systems I ride today and while the ride is better, the effort involved is much greater.I'm going to give it a couple more rides and if I feel like I'm still dragging an anchor I'll replace the rear Nevegal and see if that makes a difference. I haven't ridden that much the last 2 months and when I have it's been on my hard tail,maybe I just need to get my legs back under me again.


You will drop weight on tubeless. Tubes are heavier than the sealant by far.

The Nevegals are a slug of a tire. The are great for grip, shite for speed. In their day, they were ok, but too many tires now do have good grip and speed.

I would recomment:
Schwalbe HansDamphf
Continental Mountain King/Trail King combo

Currently I am running Trail King 2.4 Front, 2.2 Rear, but TR and Black chili. They grip like monkeys on a tree, but are slightly slower on smooth trails. But they are on my AM bike that gets ridden on very rocky trails, so grip and volume over all on those. I run No/Nics as my summer tires on that bike, but they require more pressure.

The Nobby Nic you were running is a great tire, however I find the sidewalls a little flimsy for running low pressure. Also remember, the Nobby Nics weigh *half* of what the Nevegals do. Take that into consideration.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*2nd Impressions*

After adjusting my brakes for the brake drag I had yesterday it was much better today. I can be such a dumb azz sometimes, I should have checked them yesterday but was way to excited to ride it.The rear Kenda is going to have to be replaced but for now I can live with it.I'm more convinced I have to work on my cadence because the sound coming from the back can be annoying after a bit , so this will motivate me to hit my fitness goals sooner. The bike feels stiffer in turns then it did with the stock wheel set and is giving me more confidence to go through the turns and corners at a higher rate of speed than I was before.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

You already mentioned the key to your success/improvement&#8230;.ride more, lot's more. Stuff gets faster/better and more fun, independent of wheels / tires combo. The night / day difference will be you. I run tubeless, but if I wasn't concerned about thorns, I would stick with tubes.



Rogue426 said:


> I coast a lot more than I realized, this might be good to work on my cadence. I feel like I'm dragging a boat anchor behind me, my guess is a combination of new hubs and the Nevegals. The Nevegals have the rolling resistance of a concrete block and are much harder to maintain speed than the Nobby Nics they replaced. Does going tubeless add that much more weight? On the other hand the Nevegals have a stranglehold like grip and between them and tubeless the ride feels plusher. I rode 17 miles between the 2 trails systems I ride today and while the ride is better, the effort involved is much greater.I'm going to give it a couple more rides and if I feel like I'm still dragging an anchor I'll replace the rear Nevegal and see if that makes a difference. I haven't ridden that much the last 2 months and when I have it's been on my hard tail,maybe I just need to get my legs back under me again.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

*Changed Tires*

I got rid of the Nevegals and went to Conti X Kings with protection. I went for my first ride this morning and I'd say it was transformational. The X Kings are much faster rolling.Holding speed isn't an issue any longer.


----------



## la10slgr (May 1, 2012)

Rogue426 said:


> The bike feels stiffer in turns then it did with the stock wheel set and is giving me more confidence to go through the turns and corners at a higher rate of speed than I was before.


thanks for the updates on your wheelset, I have been considering these for myself and the stiffness when cornering is a big reason i am considering upgrading my wheels.


----------

